# I'm having trouble sleeping.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hiya,I seem to be having a few problems with sleeping at the moment. I just keep waking up all the timeand find it impossible to get back to sleep if its even slighly warm. Also if i am a little bit worried about anything.Like tonight i was exhausted andwent to sleep at 1.40am (Yes, late i know) and around 3.20 i was woken up by my phone ringing. I ansered it and it was someone i didn't recognise. I hung up and put it on silent. I then got very confused because i realised that nobody called me at all and i must have dreamed/ imagined it. I spent ages trying to find out who called me.This kind of thing seems to be happening more and more recently. Im sure i must be talking to myself in my sleep. When i was in Italy i was so exhausted but i kept waking up too, having very vivid dreams and feeling dizzy.Its a little bit frightening now because im not sure whats going on in my head.I keep having weird nightmare/ dreams about the weirdest stuff- normally revolves around trying to call one of the emergency services. Normally i can't get through.This is all so weird. Even thought itd 4am now and im really sleepy i will wake up at 6 or 7am wide awake.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Spliffy, You might want to contact a professional as this sounds a little odd. Are you taking any meds for anxiety, depression, etc. IBS can affect sleep you know but this seems to be something new for you.tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, I'm not taking anything at the moment other than normal stuff i have always taken for IBS. My IBS is generally fine. I just have ****ed up sleep.I finally fell aleep at around 4.30am and then guess what- i woke up at 6.30! AGH! I then, as per usual fall back to sleep and wake up around 11am. Half the day is gone now!I have talked to the doc about being very tired all the time, they did a blood test and then told me it was diet and not anything else. HOw helpful. It was the nurse who i spoke to. Not the doc, then i had to call the surgery 4 times to get to speak to anyone.I'm on a waiting list to see a counsellor at the momenet. They said it would be 2 weeks or so, but its been quite a while now, im losing my nerves and i might not go!Agh. Frustrated! Im exhausted now.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Anxiety, nerves, body clocks, diet, all play a role spliff, and you better not lose your nerve for the counselor!!!!!!This is effecting your sleep and you don't want to be this way it just gets worse over time, its better to deal with it now then later as it slowly just keeps building up until the damn breaks. You will do a whole lot better facing the issues being strong and dealing with things you are gonna have to sooner or later.The lack of sleep also effects how we think majorally and that becomes a cycle.Eat right, work out a schedule for sleep, play and being active and things will probably improve, but it takes work and a few tough times to do it at first then get easier. Excerise is also really important here, do some excersises in the evening. Your brain can be wide awake and your body tired or your brain tired and your body wide awake, its a balnce you have to try and find.Hope you can sleep better soon, I am sure the job thing has something also to do with this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh gosh, i wish it was just the job!I don't have all that much to do at the moment so i basically sit around watching TV all day long. Its mind numbing. I have realised 2 months has gone by and i have done nothing. Its also a pain because when i actually do work its unsocialble hours.I have also been a bit C the last couple days which has actually been a bit of a blessing. NOt so much of a blessing tonight when i am tryng to go out when my gut is trying to clear itself out! Grr! This friend of mine i inew from school, but she is 4 years older than me. So it should be a friendship that lasts. SHe was telling me how she can hardly go out now and she just thinks why me. Oh my gosh- she is just like me! She says she trys to go, can't, but then 5 minutes later she wants to explode. She also sayys how uncomforable she is talking about it and she is so pleased i understnad.Its really nice for me too. Although it may not be IBS- she needs to be tested.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Get professional help. Over a prolonged period of time, without sufficient sleep of the right kind, your health will deteriorate. You could even begin hallucinating after several days. Have you ever been evaluated for general anxiety disorder?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No i haven't? What does anxiety have to do with sleep?


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Spliffy, if you have an anxiety disorder, it is the result of a chemical imbalance in your brain's neurotransmiters. That same imbalance affects both the quality and quantity of your sleep. So in that sense, anxiety has everything to do with sleep. If the problem persists for more than 2 weeks, or if it goes away and reappears again after a short time frame, seek professional help. It may not get better on its own, particularly if you are not in cognitive behavioral therapy.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

To spliffy, I`m not alone with that sleeping problem. I can understand how you`r feel, I go sleep at 3-4 oclock am, and stay up at 12, 12:30 pm, am frustrated too, cause the half day is gone, i can`t get back on track anymore, I try to go to sleep earlier, it just dosn`t work, i`m not tired earlier. It is also often happen to me that I have nightmares, about the dreams, what we worried about during the day it comes out in our dreams much more worse and scary. At times I wake up from a dream that someone wanted to kill me and I get heart racing over 100, it is orrible. I fall asleep and after all two hours i wake up, and I`m all day long very tired, only not at night. It is wiered. Now it is here 3:10 am, and I really want to try to go to sleep now. Maybe I also want to talk with my Dr. about that problem, I`m weak and tired too cause i don`t get enough sleep. Hang on there and take care. Only one thing more, I make my phone ringer off, that i can better sleep, and also my answermashine I put the sound off so that I can`t hear when someone lieves a message, so this let me sleep alittle better. Wish you all the best and that you can overcome your anxities, I have to overcome it too. Ilanit.


----------

